# Hi everybody



## woozlekisses8 (Apr 15, 2006)

My name's Holly and I live in Michigan. I'm currently owned by two kitties, Texas (an orange and white DSH) and Lexee (a dilute torti Siamese mix). I lost my Persian, Puddy, last Oct. to chronic renal failure. It was absolutely devastating to me. I've been involved with rescue for a few years now, but would like to eventually buy a kitten from a reputable breeder. 

In any case I look forward to getting to know you all better and sharing the antics of our kitties.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi and welcome. You'll really like it here.


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome! I am sure you are going to like it here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Holly, nice to have you with us. I'm sorry to hear about Puddy


----------

